# Honda's carburetor check sheet/chart



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice check sheet/chart for diagnosting carb related issues
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/carburettor-check-sheets?e=0_13&p=all&d=all&l=en_GB&t=all


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's pretty nice! I did some carb work over the weekend and this would have been helpful. Mine was a different brand, but the principles would be the same.


----------

